# Replacing Humax DVD Burner



## VoigtRA (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a Humax with the Pioneer DVR108-JA burner that appears to be having trouble reading DVDs (significant data loss on playback). Rather than send the unit for repair and go without Tivo for a few weeks, I'd rather simply replace the current DVR with a new one. I see dozens of variations on the Pioneer DVR108 available for purchase (-108D, -108DL, -108B, -108BL, 108BK) with prices ranging from $40 to $75, but none exactly match the JA model number in the unit. I can't compare specs since no one seems to have published specs on the -108JHA. Does anyone know if any Pioneer DVR-108 be installed as a replacement?


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

VoigtRA said:


> I have a Humax with the Pioneer DVR108-JA burner that appears to be having trouble reading DVDs (significant data loss on playback). Rather than send the unit for repair and go without Tivo for a few weeks, I'd rather simply replace the current DVR with a new one. I see dozens of variations on the Pioneer DVR108 available for purchase (-108D, -108DL, -108B, -108BL, 108BK) with prices ranging from $40 to $75, but none exactly match the JA model number in the unit. I can't compare specs since no one seems to have published specs on the -108JHA. Does anyone know if any Pioneer DVR-108 be installed as a replacement?


They have some proprietary unit in the Humax and after market ones will not work. Call Humax and they should replace the entire unit for you.


----------



## VoigtRA (Sep 3, 2002)

Unfortunately Humax offers 1 year warranty and unit is 13 months old...


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Call them! Their current unwritten policy is to replace any defective unit for free.

Unfortunately Humax has discontinued this policy and now charges like everybody else for a replacement unit.


----------



## Ray Hughey (Mar 6, 2006)

VoigtRA said:


> I have a Humax with the Pioneer DVR108-JA burner that appears to be having trouble reading DVDs (significant data loss on playback). Rather than send the unit for repair and go without Tivo for a few weeks, I'd rather simply replace the current DVR with a new one. I see dozens of variations on the Pioneer DVR108 available for purchase (-108D, -108DL, -108B, -108BL, 108BK) with prices ranging from $40 to $75, but none exactly match the JA model number in the unit. I can't compare specs since no one seems to have published specs on the -108JHA. Does anyone know if any Pioneer DVR-108 be installed as a replacement?


I have a Toshiba RS-TX60 that also has a DVR 108JA burner in it that doesn't work. I also have been unable to find a replacement. The Toshiba service center wants $50 to look at it. Is there any further word about a replacement, or whether the DVR 108 can be used?


----------



## YzermanOhio (Sep 12, 2006)

*Help!!! I own a Tivo with a DVD recorder/player feature in the unit. The Humax model is DRT800. I too have had trouble with the player/burner portion of this unit. All I want to do is replace this signle part of my $350 unit that I bought a little over a year ago. The part number is DVR-108JA and I believe Pioneer is the manufacturer. I have exhausted all searches on trying to locate this part and this site seems to be the only place on the web that is of any help or has any information on this part.

Any and all help on finding where I can get the Pioneer 108JA (used or new....or whatever) would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!! I am so new to all this and feel a tad overwhelmed. Again, thanks in advance ;-) *


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Your best bet is to sell off your current unit and buy a replacement - both on eBay. FYI Humax wants $249 for a replacement DRT800.


----------



## jaybird13 (Nov 6, 2005)

From my understanding, Pioneer made the 108JA specifically for Toshiba to put into these TiVos.

No other burner will work and you can't buy a new 108JA anywhere.

So your only hope is to find a busted Humax DRT800 and pull the drive.


----------



## Hanjive (Jun 3, 2007)

I am aware that no one has posted to this thread for some time... however I wanted to share some info about replacing DVD burner in the Humax DRT800. The "original" models came with the Pioneer DVR-108JA drives. Mine got to the point where none of the fixes (reset, resatrt, etc) worked. I hunted the internet and found a thread on the Weakness site that they offered to replace the drive in a customers HDRT. I contacted WK and ordered (what I thot) was a new DVR-108JA for $149.00 smackers. The repalcement drive arrived and it turned out to be a Pioneer DVR-109JA! I verified with WK that indeed this model drive was compatible with the DRT800. I did a google on the different drive model number and came across a few folks selling BRAND NEW units for $38 to $44 bucks! I again contacted WK asking if there was any reason to think these more affordable (brand new) same-model drives would not work in the Humax... to which WK replied "We have not tested random eBay units; the drive you have is authorized by Humax and came from a new Humax unit. "
I placed my $149 WK drive to the side and ordered one of the reasonably priced (fair market value) units... it arrived yesterday and I installed it. Works as good as new ~ play and record! I'm actually going to purchase one more "random" unit and test drive it in my DRT800. Frankly, after rereading WK's comment... "the drive you have [DVR-109JA] is authorized by Humax..." I don't have any reason to think another "random" one from eBay WON'T work!
BTW I purchased my Humax DRT800 in May of 2005. The DVR-108JA inside has a manufacture date of August 2004.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Hanjive,

In the forum "TiVo with dvd" aftermarket burner replacment has been discussed quite allot. A more recent model found to work is the Pioneer 111d available new for $38. I put one in my Humax DRT-800 works fine. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4753949&&#post4753949


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Mars said:


> Hanjive,
> 
> In the forum "TiVo with dvd" aftermarket burner replacment has been discussed quite allot. A more recent model found to work is the Pioneer 111d available new for $38. I put one in my Humax DRT-800 works fine. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4753949&&#post4753949


This keeps coming up with the DVD burners maybe this should be a sticky, go Here and get all the information about replacement DVD burners for all the Humax TiVos


----------



## MicahGentry (Aug 7, 2007)

I just purchased the PIONEER DVR-112D to replace the DVR-108JA that was in my Toshiba RS-TX20. Works like a charm.


----------



## prauch (Jan 22, 2008)

MicahGentry said:


> I just purchased the PIONEER DVR-112D to replace the DVR-108JA that was in my Toshiba RS-TX20. Works like a charm.


Ditto that for my Humax box. Installation was simple, but make sure you have a torx T10 driver with a long enough handle. A shorter "L" shaped wrench won't reach the screws between the DVD drive and the hard drive.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

lessd said:


> This keeps coming up with the DVD burners maybe this should be a sticky.


And it is going to keep coming up even more as all these TiVo DVD are getting older with no new models being made anymore. I've got a replacement Pioneer drive on order model DVR-115. I'll post in here if this model works with my Humax DRT-800.


----------



## Alessan (Feb 23, 2002)

Mars said:


> And it is going to keep coming up even more as all these TiVo DVD are getting older with no new models being made anymore. I've got a replacement Pioneer drive on order model DVR-115. I'll post in here if this model works with my Humax DRT-800.


Isn't the original drive an 8x write?
IF I get a replacement I belive it would write at 18x

They still have DVR-115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129018


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

If you haven't already read this in one of the other threads floating around, the Pioneer DVR-115D I installed in my Humax does work just fine. I don't think it uses the X18 speed as disks take about the same time to burn as the original drive did. Probably a limitation of the Humax software.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo software is indeed limited to 4X burning, and single layer DVD-R/RWs.


----------



## dpecs (Sep 29, 2007)

Alessan said:


> Isn't the original drive an 8x write?
> IF I get a replacement I belive it would write at 18x
> 
> They still have DVR-115
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129018


Has it been confirmed if this drive will work in a Tivo? I noticed that it is a DVR-115 not a DVR-115D.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Pioneer DVR-115D is beige.
Pioneer DVR-115DBK is black.
Pioneer DVR-115DSV is silver.
Not sure there is a Pioneer DVR-115 plain. Probably a listing error at New Egg. Any of these will work. Color doesn't matter because it hides behind the Humax front drawer that is attached to the front panel, and stays behind when you change out the drive. Also any of the 112 family will work too.


----------



## ymeworry (Nov 17, 2005)

Just one more data point for you all. All of a sudden my upgraded (300GB) humax 400 that is over 3 years old started to spit out coasters last week (the dreaded burned failed at 0&#37 After several reboots and more coasters I came to the conclusion, that the dvd drive had died, so I purchased a PIONEER dvr-112d from mwave.com like other folks had suggested in other threads. I had a little trouble getting the bad drive out, bad after lots of wiggling it popped out. My first burn turned out great. Thanks for all the great advice here! BTW I my media of choice is Maxell DVD-Rs 16X from sams club.


----------

